
Jte 1.0 - casid
https://jte.gg
======
casid
Hey everyone! Due to my frustration with JSP at work, I've written jte during
lockdown - a small template engine that gets out of the way as much as
possible. Frontend can write plain HTML to display stuff and use plain Java to
receive data from the backend. At the same time the jte compiler understands
HTML and does context-sensitive output escaping at compile time. jte also has
full IntelliJ support for code suggestions, refactorings and highlighting.
Unlike JSP, the jte plugin does not require the Ultimate Edition!

Any Java folks around? I’d love to hear what you think about it :-)

